# Appli chargées mais introuvables dans mon iphone



## Missyoyotte (5 Février 2014)

Bonjour, j'espère que vous pourrez m'aider je ne sais pas comment résoudre ce pb.
Depuis qques jours lorsque je télécharge une appli elle est introuvable dans mon iPhone &#128562;
Je précise que mon tel n'est pas jailbreaké c'est un iPhone 4 sous ios7

Merci par avance
LN


----------



## Gwen (6 Février 2014)

Tu la télécharges comment ? En WiFi, en 3G, via iTunes ?


----------



## Missyoyotte (7 Février 2014)

gwen a dit:


> Tu la télécharges comment ? En WiFi, en 3G, via iTunes ?



Je l'ai téléchargée en 3G..
J'ai mis à jour toutes les appli puis éteint et rallumé mon tel à l'instant et tout est ok &#128563;
C'est très étrange je n'ai jamais eu besoin de faire ca..
Merci pour ta réponse en tout cas &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## hakim5s (7 Février 2014)

je pense que c'est problème de mémoire vif que tu a la c'est pour ça que quand tu redémarre ton iphone tout est ok, un iphone4 avec ios7 c'est limite saturation ;(


Envoyé de mon iPhone à l'aide de Tapatalk


----------



## Missyoyotte (8 Février 2014)

Oui je le saurai pour la prochaine fois :/

Dernière chose:. Comment je fais pour mettre ce pb en "résolu"...?
Merci par avance ^_^


----------

